# Alan Macgregor: Three Modern Versions: ACritical Assessment of the NIV, ESV, and NKJV



## Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyone familiar with this work? It is published by something called the Bible League. 

Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## Grymir (Mar 1, 2008)

OOoooo I want!!! Sorry I'm not familiar with it. But us King Jimmy users probably are familiar with what's in the book.


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 1, 2008)

It is a great book and I have been looking for it for ages!!!! I read it about 2 years ago and seeing it was a borrowed copy I wanted to get a copy for myself but have thus far been unable to locate it, not least because I could not remember the author or title!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 1, 2008)

Richard

You can order it direct from the Bible League.

For more info on the Bible League visit

Bible League Trust | Promoting Scripture

As for the book, I agree with the general thrust, and the criticisms of the NIV are telling. As for the ESV, Pastor MacGregor says it is better than the NIV (agreed). Where I disagree is the critique of the NKJV. Like everything I have ever read on the subject, I am not convinced that the known flaws of the NKJV render it unsuitable for usage. I do believe the MT/TR to be the better texts, and the NKJV uses those. Of course it refers to other text families, but I find it hard to get as animated as my brothers in the Bible League or the Trinitarian Bible Society over this issue.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Richard
> 
> You can order it direct from the Bible League.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Jonathan. I tend to agree with your judgments here and still haven't been convinced that the NKJV is another plot of the Alexandrian cult or that it isn't suitable for use. 

The main problem I have with the NKJV at this point is the poor quality of most of the editions on the market unless you are willing to pay a premium price and the lack of a "black letter" edition other than pew editions or the MacArthur Study Bible.


----------

